# Herron bayou?



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Anybody ever fish here around where the old sawmill used to be at least that's what I'm told was there it's on lilian where all the pilons are sticking up? Wanted to try it this afternoon just didn't know if it was worth it


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I haven't fished there but go to the north side of the bay and fish 11 Mile Creek and the Perdido River. Reds at the mouth, Bass as you move in. Both are really beautiful as you move in.

I've heard good things about Tarklin Bayou too.

Need to add the the state line goes up the middle of the bay and up the middle of Perdido River

http://sailvector.com/13/Perdido-Bay-Extension

http://sailvector.com/164/Pensacola-Bay-and-Approaches


Jim


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

ive wade fished there before and didnt catch anything, also heard it was a dead zone, but it does fishy!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I've heard that it was a dead zone from one other person but it does look fishy


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Where's tarklin bayou?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

South of the Lillian Bridge about a mile on the east side. I spelled it wrong. Tarkiln Bay and Tarkiln Bayou

http://sailvector.com/164/Pensacola-Bay-and-Approaches

Jim


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

One other really nice thing about Tarkiln Bayou is motors are banned, not even idle speed. So it really is a great place to paddle around and not many people get in there....


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

where do u launch at


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

just drove past the old saw mill and its is glassy flat!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

bbarton13 said:


> just drove past the old saw mill and its is glassy flat!


Yeah I had to come home from work that way today and it was slick I planned on coming home grabbing the yak and heading back but got a call and had to pick up my Lil one I think I'll try it out this weekend if nothing else be nice to float around in a new area


----------



## CAJUN (Oct 2, 2007)

*Tarkiln Bay and Tarkiln Bayou*

where do you launch to reach Tarkiln Bay and Tarkiln Bayou?
thanks


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Is there a place to launch at the Lillian Bridge? It'd be a mile and a half or so. Blue Angel Park is even closer if you have access.

Jim


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

who all yaks in the Lillian area?!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Huff said:


> who all yaks in the Lillian area?!


I Always fish around pcola but looking to fish some newer areas it's about the same distance from cantonment to lilian as it is to pcola beach just not real familiar with the area over that way


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

By the way, I almost never look at the breadcrumb trail when I respond to a post, I realize too late that this was in the Kayak forum.

Paddling from Heron's Bayou to 11 Mile Creek would take awhile.

Jim


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

jim t said:


> By the way, I almost never look at the breadcrumb trail when I respond to a post, I realize too late that this was in the Kayak forum.
> 
> Paddling from Heron's Bayou to 11 Mile Creek would take awhile.
> 
> Jim


It would take a while but if I could make that trip a couple times a week I'd lose this beer gut and have some killer leg muscles lol. Thanks for the info


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

I live pretty close to the bridge...... i haven't ever really tried fishing that area


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

I live right by herron bayou and I yak fish, never tried there before.


----------



## shaggy (Aug 31, 2010)

If that's the bayou at dog track and 98, I bass fish there.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I have put my 'yak in at the SE side of the Lillian bridge with no problems associated with launching. I got to admit it though, I was worried about my truck sitting there while I was out. It's not far to Tarkilkn from there. I do believe that next time I do it, I am going to launch from behind the Spanish Cove clubhouse. Seems to be about the same distance.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

where is the best launch point for those areas? Has anyone tryied from the Bauer Rd. Tarklin Bayou State Preserve entrance??


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Capt. Redbeard said:


> where is the best launch point for those areas? Has anyone tryied from the Bauer Rd. Tarklin Bayou State Preserve entrance??


You would have to transport via a sidewalk and boardwalk about a mile from the entrance/parking. Then heave it all over the railing in order to get into the water.
And you would have to pay the $3 to be in there.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Is there an easier and cheaper launch point?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I did a google earth search and there don't seem to be any easy entry


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Trust me I've fished that area alot and still haven't found a good way in it's like atleast a mile paddle from the bay into the bayou sucks but usally worth it!

Chase


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

I think I found a way in..I'll check it out this weekend..


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Redalert08 said:


> Trust me I've fished that area alot and still haven't found a good way in it's like atleast a mile paddle from the bay into the bayou sucks but usally worth it!
> 
> Chase


I'm willing to peddal a mile for a good fishing area where do you launch from


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I launched with a friend somewhere close to lilian bridge it was like a year ago so not 100% positive where it was.

Chase


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

let me know when someone is fishing that area.... i would like to get out and explore a little


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

If your military, there is the Blue Angels recreation area that is just around the corner. Other wise try launching where I recommended in my earlier post. Not that bad of a paddle.


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

If you launch from blue angel, and go straight to the point almost directly straight out of the ramp, around that is tarkiln bayou? I paddled to that point in my tarpon 120 in 1.5-2 foot chop in a headwind last Sunday. Wore me out but took about thirty minutes. It would be no sweat to hit the bayou on a calmer day. I have access there, so if anyone wants to go sometime let me know. I like adventures.


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

Looking at the picture, the blue angel launch is directly to the right and slightly below the y on perdido bay lettering. So around the point I mentioned, down around to tarkiln bay and then into the bayou. Looks like those subdivisions a little south of the state park entrance are right on tarkiln bay. Wonder if we could launch out of there?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i found a launch spot but its illegal abandon house right by the mouth of the bayou. scope out every road around there off bauer rd today.


----------

